# pus oozing from goats neck??



## jonesbillygoats (Mar 28, 2013)

I got a new baby goat about 2 months old a few days ago, and realized that he has pus oozing out of his neck on both sides. Any ideas of what this might be??


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

if possible I'd get him to a vet. You could post pics to help out trying to get any information. Have you shave the hair, parted the hair something to see if there is a wound, abcess or what?


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Could be an abscess or sign of disease. Can you post a picture? What's his temp? Eating and drinking ok?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like an infected injury.....wash the area well and shave it if you can..get a close up look at what it is...he a bit young for CL..but what does the puss look like?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Did he get a vaccine there? Could be a reaction or abcess from vaccine. My yearling had a reaction to her CD/T this January and it was like a large round ring about fifty cent peice sized. Had a red center and oozed pus. We used a scalpel and lanced it, squeezed out the pus, and applied antibiotic cream until it healed.


----------



## jonesbillygoats (Mar 28, 2013)

This is what it looks like. Not sure what to do? We separated him from the others, he ate and drank a little bit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Take the kid, to a knowledgeable goat vet.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Agreed...he should see a vet or at the very least a knowledgeable goat person..you need to get to the skin to see what the sore looks like...that to me looks like CL puss but cysts from shots can look similar....you should clean the hair very wearing gloves...shave the area on both sides where the puss came from...get a good look at it..and take a picture ...post it here so we can get a good look..


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Did he get bit/attacked by something?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

No, that is definitely not what my abcess from vaccinating looked like.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Its hard to tell from pics but from your description my wild guess is some kind of attack.
I agree, get this guy to a vet. He also needs antibiotics & tetanus antitoxin.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree...it looks like that kid suffered a bite from something... a vet is in order ASAP to be sure, infected punctures are a breeding ground for deadly tetanus


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

has he been outside? a hawk could have gotten him but failed to lift him.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

All I can see is the pus & hair? Can you get to the skin for a picture of the wound(s)?


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have seen this before. Its a type of staph. My herd has been goin thru this for sometime now. The best way to describe the wound is similar to a burn. First wash gently with chlorahexidine scrub its more soapy than betadine and easier to wash with but betadine will work if thats all you have. After that i have tried furacin ointment/ spray and blue kote. But so far the best has been vetericyn spray after washing. I tried to shave it but skin just peeled off :/ so i just clipped a little very gently. Also start some injectable anti biotic.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I disagree with attempting to diagnose or treat this at home. I would get to a vet asap.



smshooter515 said:


> I have seen this before. Its a type of staph. My herd has been goin thru this for sometime now. The best way to describe the wound is similar to a burn. First wash gently with chlorahexidine scrub its more soapy than betadine and easier to wash with but betadine will work if thats all you have. After that i have tried furacin ointment/ spray and blue kote. But so far the best has been vetricin spray after washing. I tried to shave it but skin just peeled off :/ so i just clipped a little very gently. Also start some injectable anti biotic.
> 
> View attachment 22783


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Dayna said:


> I disagree with attempting to diagnose or treat this at home. I would get to a vet asap.


This was just my opinion. I was just voicing what my vet diagnosed and how i was told to treat it. A vet is always better but if the OP wanted to try treatment at home first what I recommended certainly couldnt hurt. It would just be the first steps.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

As long as he is eating and drinking he should be fine if treated promptly with appropriate antibiotics. Wither it's a ruptured abscess or skin infection. You will need to shave the hair for a proper evaluation. If you are attached to the kid take it to a vet. If you are going to try treating yourself start with a good clip and clean. If this was an attack the predator will probably return. Watch those kids closely.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I guess my point is that you said that you've seen this before but don't have your hands on the goat, we can't actually SEE what it is. If you diagnose something wrongly over the internet you could harm the goat by delaying proper treatment.

Just my opinion. I worry that with new goat owners (such as myself) we are told something as an absolute we might not think to question it.

I was told my goat had a "milk goiter" and come to find out it was a very dangerous abcessed infection. It required a LOT of treatment and he could have died had I tried to treat it at home with the newbie knowledge of goats that I have.



smshooter515 said:


> This was just my opinion. I was just voicing what my vet diagnosed and how i was told to treat it. A vet is always better but if the OP wanted to try treatment at home first what I recommended certainly couldnt hurt. It would just be the first steps.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Im sorry I dont mean to offend just tryin to help  It looks very similar almost identical to what one of the infected goats i had looked like. But there are several possibilities to what this could be.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I think if the OP can attempt to clip the area that should let us.know whether it is an abcess or skin.infection to be ableo go from there ...


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I would try out what smshooter515 has said.
The antibiotics will help them fight it off and it definitely needs clean and iodine would probably be good.
Although they may or may not be right, I don't believe taking their advice would hurt.
I would treat it as said and if it looks to get worse AT ALL I would call the vet.
I don't like to jump to calling the vet right away, I can't afford that many vet visits like many others, and I think this could potentially be cleared up without a vet.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

KymberLeAnn said:


> I would try out what smshooter515 has said.
> The antibiotics will help them fight it off and it definitely needs clean and iodine would probably be good.
> Although they may or may not be right, I don't believe taking their advice would hurt.
> I would treat it as said and if it looks to get worse AT ALL I would call the vet.
> I don't like to jump to calling the vet right away, I can't afford that many vet visits like many others, and I think this could potentially be cleared up without a vet.


Agreed sometimes just the minimum helps soo much. And alot of times external things look much worse then they are. IMO.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I guess the issue is that we can't see what's under all that fur and puss. I agree, shaving the area and getting a good looksee would go a long way towards figureing out what is wrong.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The first thing a vet would do is shave it. I think a dog got him.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Any updates??


----------

